# Finally popped my cherry...



## Schwinn499 (Apr 5, 2015)

Picked up my FIRST non lightweight ever this week, this place is rubbing off on me. Its a '61 Spitfire. Needs some TLC and a couple correct parts but shes a great one. A special thanks to Mike and Scott for their time and help on making it happen for me. Id love some schooling and insight on it if you have any.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 5, 2015)

No doubt with your attention to detail it will come out sweet.a great start to a new sickness.
I have a set of pedals and a real nice set of white or chrome hoops if you need them.


----------



## mike j (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like a good start, there's no going back now.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice find. Though it should be a middleweight if it is a 60s serial number. 
 1 3/4" tire

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 5, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Nice find. Though it should be a middleweight if it is a 60s serial number.
> 1 3/4" tire




...baby steps...


----------



## rickyd (Apr 5, 2015)

Be interesting to know if the 2 x 1 3/4 that fit the s7 rims would clear the fenders. I do know they clear the frames ok. After all fatter is better, they are sold on ebay. ps nice bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2015)

Boy, you're in way over your head now! Is that the last year for the Spitfires? And that chain guard marking must be a one year only huh?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 5, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Is that the last year for the Spitfires? And that chain guard marking must be a one year only huh?




Your asking the wrong guy....I claim ignorance on this one. So far all I know is its really cool, and the fork is really tweaked


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2015)

rickyd said:


> Be interesting to know if the 2 x 1 3/4 that fit the s7 rims would clear the fenders. I do know they clear the frames ok. After all fatter is better, they are sold on ebay. ps nice bike!




The Kenda 26 x 2 x 1 3/4 tire should fit with no problems since it's pretty much identical to the Schwinn Westwind size. 

I believe the Swosh on the Tornado's and Spitfires was a 61 only graphic. Islands Black Tornado is the same as Pantmakers here.


----------



## thebikeman (Apr 5, 2015)

What a Classy Title you have for this Thread


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 5, 2015)

thebikeman said:


> What a Classy Title you have for this Thread




It was meant to be taken lightly. First bike, happens to be red, ha-ha he-he.........no? No offence to anyone, but if a title of a thread on a bike forum offends you, yah may need to Loosen Up a just a little Bit..


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 7, 2015)

A little cleaning, bending, hammering, straightening, tightening, lubing, greasing, and adjusting.


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2015)

I hope you used protection.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 7, 2015)

vincev said:


> I hope you used protection.




I'm always gloved-up when I jump in the man cave.

...uhh wait....that came out wrong...


----------



## the tinker (Apr 7, 2015)

The most important thing is the bike looked to be in your dining room or living room......... but now its in the barn. The living room is much better


----------

